# new grates for my gasser



## Griff (Jan 13, 2006)

I've got a Genesis 1000 LX, I'm not sure but it's probably 7 or 8 years old. It needs some new grates. You think PCI is the way to go?

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 14, 2006)

Griff, I switched to pci a few years ago. I like them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 14, 2006)

cast iron seems like it'd be hard to keep from rusting.  but people do likeit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

I replaced my 12 or 13 year old Genesis 2000's flavorizer bars with SS and grates with PCI a year and a half ago ~ What a difference those grates make over the original !!  I say go for it!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 14, 2006)

I've got the same...gotta say I like em better than ss.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 14, 2006)

Why do you two like the PCI grates  better than the SS grates...I am going to do some replacing of flavorizor bars and grates this spring. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 14, 2006)

Jersey just told you....

   "Easy to clean, great sear marks like all cast iron is capable of and no rust "

  Looks great forever.  The cast iron may be fantastic, but I live less than
a mile from the Atlantic, and the humidity here pretty much rusts everything, including stainless steel.   PCI is fantastic for weathering,
and excellent for cooking.  I think Big GQ has the pci on his Weber,
and he runs it at extremely hot temps...he's blown a couple of therms..
he may be able to offer some words on how they handle extreme high
heat over a long period of time.  I'm pretty sure he replaced em once.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Why do you two like the PCI grates  better than the SS grates...I am going to do some replacing of flavorizor bars and grates this spring. :!:


For me, it came down to several discussions on TVWB back between March and June of '04 on the flavorizer bars and grates.  I needed both and the flavorizer bars only came in SS or the original.  Grates, however, came in the original stamped and coated, stamped stainless steel and porcelain coated iron.  I was going to get the stainless steel grates until I found out that the PCI grates were not stamped and weighed about twice as much as the SS grates, thus having better heat retention for searing.  I also read that the SS grates are plated and that plating cracks with the temperature changes and the steel starts rusting.  The PCI grates cost a bit more but should last much longer from what I've read.


----------



## Finney (Jan 14, 2006)

Get the PCI.  Next best thing to raw CI without the rust issue.
Just use common sense and don't put your HOT grates in ice water. #-o


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 15, 2006)

Porcelin coated Cast Iron


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the plug, Cappy.  Never had the PCI grates. Had a set of the cheap Porcelain-Enameled grates-and may the Weber Gods forgive me-I do not recommend them.  

As cappy mentioned, I cook real hot with my gasser and the cheap PE grates and flav bars could not take the heat. Went to peeling, rusting, cracking within a year's time.  Very disappointed. Put a set of SS on and haven't had any problems, except for a little rust. I just keep them oiled.  Will probably go with the PCI next time.

So I guess I agree with the others...go with the PCI.


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2006)

OK. I'm convinced. PCI will be ordered shortly.

Griff


----------

